# Best Selection of Waders on the way to Grayling?



## Troutguy (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm coming up to Grayling from Toronto next week. Where is the largest selection of waders near Grayling? I will be going though Port Huron. I see a Dick's Sporting Goods in Port Huron, and depending on which way I go, I see a Jay's Sporting Goods in Clare and a Frank's Great Outdoors in Linwood. Which store do you think will have the best selection in stock?


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

Frank's or Jay's will take care of you! Please, buy local not corporate.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

If you are going to take 75 (which I'm assuming you will) I'd either hit Frank's in Linwood or go a few miles North of Grayling to Gaylord and hit the Jays there. There probably are some places in Grayling as well, but I'm not familiar with Grayling very much. Good luck! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Troutguy (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks,
It doesn't add much time to my trip to go through Clare and Jay's website says the Clare location has 78,000 square feet vs 40,000 in Gaylord. Has anyone been to the Clare location? I wonder if more square feet means more selection of waders?


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

I live in Clare, they have a good selection of waders. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

Give em a call

Jay's clare
(989) 386-3475

Franks
(989) 697-5341

Jays gaylord
(989) 705-1339


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Troutguy (Aug 28, 2012)

Jay's in Clare it is! Thanks guys!


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ive been to the one in Gaylord too, its still cool and has plenty of stuff...however, the one in Clare has to have more stuff but im sure that a lot of it is just more walking space! lol


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

I would figure out your size and what you are looking for and call ahead to see if the store has what you're looking for. The end of the year can be kind of slim pickings.

The guys at the Old Ausable Fly Shop are very helpful. It's in Grayling on the Au Sable. If you want to help support a small shop, they would be very grateful. You might want to call them and see what they have.

http://oldausable.com/

Otherwise, Jays in Clare will likely be your best bet.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

There are a few fly shops in grayling

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Troutguy (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks,
I know the guys in Grayling pretty well. They have some great products but most of it high end. I'm on a pretty tight budget so Jay's in Clare seems like my best bet.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Where ever you go buy breatheable waders.


----------

